# How to change wallpaper on ed64 plus



## goldeneye64 (Jan 4, 2019)

How can I change the backround image, it looks terrible and drives me crazy. I would be happy with a plain black backround. I tried going to the wallpaper filesand choosing one but the ed64 freezes


----------



## LuigiOG (Jan 4, 2019)

I also have one of these, I know there's a way you can put OFW from Everdrive on there but no good tutorial.


----------



## goldeneye64 (Jan 6, 2019)

I figured it out, if you go to the wallpaper folder and hold down the bottom c button for 4 seconds it lets you change that picture to the backround. It’s a million times better. I can actually read the words lol


----------



## rafafreitas (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks a lot goldeneye64! I feel so stupid because I've lost a lot of time doing crazy workarounds... I would never though that C down was the button to change the wallpaper LOL. Now it looks decent.


----------



## Dull (Apr 5, 2022)

goldeneye64 said:


> I figured it out, if you go to the wallpaper folder and hold down the bottom c button for 4 seconds it lets you change that picture to the backround. It’s a million times better. I can actually read the words lol


I'm not getting it. here only appears a toplist 15 and freezes.


----------



## Forresino (Nov 20, 2022)

Dull said:


> no lo estoy entendiendo aquí solo aparece un toplist 15 y se congela.


Vamos a haber. Para que lo hagas bien. 1º entra en la carpeta wallpaper 
2º eliges el que te venga en gana . 3º en los botones AMARILLOS del mando dejas pulsado ABAJO unos segundos . 4º cuando sueltas el boton de abajo sale un mensaje que dice : Use this image as your wallpaper ? . Le dices que si y ala cambiado el fondo de pantalla del ED 64 plus


----------

